# Fleas and ticks



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Good morning all, I have seen lots of posts about lice, fly and mites. I have learned a lot abot what to look for and how to treat. What I have not found was anything about fleas, ticks and mosquitoes. Here in the northeast of the U.S. we can have a really bad population of all three parasites. This year was bad for all three. Mild winter wet spring dry summer and they were out in full force. I have been battling fleas on my cats and dogs all summer(winning finally). Do any of these parasites bother birds. We have had cases of west nile in some crows in the area nothing so bad. It seems to be worse further down in the state. Any input would be much appreciated. Have a great day all


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

We have alot of fleas, ticks and mosquitoes also, but I've never had a problem with fleas and ticks with the birds. Mosquitoes...yes! In the summer I have a 'bug zapper' hung off to the back of the yard between the 2 lofts, and that seems to help alot! Actually, I just unplugged it last week as the nights are cold now.
Fleas and ticks on the dogs and cats.......not anymore. I use to use Frontline, but its not killing fleas anymore around here. The fleas seem to have become immune to frontline. We don't even sell it at the vet clinic I work for anymore!
We switched to K9 Advantix for dogs.....works much better...no fleas or ticks. I use Comfortis on my 3 indoor cats, but that is for fleas only. The last 2 years I used Frontline, I was still seeing alot of fleas and the dogs were bringing them into the house and they were getting on the cats. Once I switched to K9 Advantix, all fleas gone!  (K9 Advantix CANNOT be used on cats)


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Mosquitos are definately a bother to birds , they can make it hard for the birds to get rest during the night , so not ideal especially if you happen to be racing pigeons ....I don't think I'd be at my best if I was kept awake by the annoying biting parasites . Along with biting lice & mites , mosquitos are responsible for " pigeon pox "


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fleas don't seem to be host pacific to birds, ticks can occasionally attach to a bird on the vent area or around the cere of the eye, but it is not common, birds are too aware of small moving things. skeeters on the otherhand will drink from anything moving. the only things I can think of is using barriers like screening in the warm months. one time I dotted my perhces with frontline and it seemed to help with the knats when they would come out about dusk and bother the birds..not sure if that would work on mosquitoes


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You really need to keep the mosquitoes out as they can carry pox and make your birds very sick. Unless you vaccinate for it each year.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Not only can mosquitoes carry the pox virus, they can also carry the West Nile Virus. I currently have an adult pigeon that is on the other side of it but has been very ill from WNV and I'm actually quite surprised he pulled through
Do all you can to keep mosquitoes out of your loft. I realize we are close to not needing to worry about them, for a while which hopefully will give folks time to mosquito proof before next season.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Beside hardware to keep varmints out I have screening all around my loft to keep out flies, mosquitoes and gnats out. Plus I keep some cedar shavings on the ground. Keeps stuff dry and the bugs hate the smell of cedar so it keeps them out. But I didn't know about the fleas and ticks but from all your great post it seems that they are not much of a problem for them. Thank you all and if anybody has more info it would be much appreciated. I really got a lot of info about the dogs and cats and will switching my meds for them. Thank you Msfreebird


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cedar shavings aren't really good for birds, and can cause respiratory problems


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you have an aviary without screening the mosquitoes can get to them in there


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

You are right cedar can cause toxicity in birds and other animals. Not the whole loft has cedar shaving. Just around the edges. And in that case pine would be bad for them(pine needles for nest) as it contains similar extracts. If used in small amounts and well ventilated area it is okay especially since they dont bed down in it. I have the whole loft screened in. Keeps all the flying bugs out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cedar is worse than pine. stronger scent


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if you screen in an aviary then the suns rays that they need don't pass through the screening.
I do have screening that I drop down over the sides of the aviary on the dark dreary days when mosquitoes are a problem. I roll it up again on the sunny days, otherwise they wouldn't get the sun they need to be able to utilize calcium.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

That is good to now about the screening. But I actually made sure that this screening passed the rays you need for growth as its specially made for screen houses for growing plants and keeping pest out. I first intended the aviary to be used for a African Gray Parrot during the warm summer months and I did the research for the sun and parrots. But if anybody else uses it thank you for that info. Make sure its passes the good sun in.
The research is still out on the cedar. some swear by it others hate it. I know heavy cedar smell will even bother me. Another reason I dont use a lot. I dont even use it inside with the ferrets and hamsters plus they are more enclosed so the toxicity would be worse for them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The UV rays that your birds need to utilize their calcium doesn't pass through screen and it doesn't pass through window glass. They both block most of them. They stop the birds from getting what they need from the sun. It would be nice if they had a screening that did, but they don't. Plants are not birds.
And as far as the cedar, the research isn't out. It's been proven. Look it up.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Okay thanks for the info


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It is important that birds can get sun.My doves became much more active & happier after we moved them to the outdoors.I have alot of mint plants inside the aviary & I also planted rosemary outside their aviary.I think these to plants can somewhat repel some insects to a small degree.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nancybird that is great info and you can use the spices for cooking. I love rosemary. Plus it smells great.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have peppermint planted around my flight cage....I was actually surprised that it came back by itself this year threefold! I break off branches and place it around the lofts where there aren't any plants. 
I have always 'sprinkled' cedar shavings in the corners of the loft with no problems. I also use cedar mulch in all my gardens. Direct contact with cedar shavings is not recommended......nest boxes filled, cages with birds or small animals (especially ferrets and guinea pigs). I only sprinkle a small amount along the inside walls and corners to help repel bugs, then I cover it with bird/reptile hardwood chips that I use inside the loft over the flooring.
I have the best luck with my 'bug zapper'. I hang it about 20 feet from the lofts and it draws the mosquito's away from the birds. I noticed a huge difference as soon as I hung it. When I use to feed and water in the morning and evening, I was getting eaten alive. Not anymore.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad your bug zapper works well. As for the mint, it's a perennial, and comes back year after year. Actually, mints are hard to eradicate once they get started, and there are lots of different ones. Try the chocolate mint sometime. It's great! Also rodents don't like mint either and will try to avoid it, which is a plus.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Ive found that Parasites on my birds are easy to treat with pemethrin though I get parasites often. (somtimes twice a year)


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

.Doves like all the mint Ive planted.This includes the chocolate mint.They also enjoy spearmint.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Glad your bug zapper works well. As for the mint, it's a perennial, and comes back year after year. Actually, mints are hard to eradicate once they get started, and there are lots of different ones. Try the chocolate mint sometime. It's great!* Also rodents don't like mint either and will try to avoid it, which is a plus.*


Mmmmm, Chocolate mint? I'll have to try to find that!
That is why I planted it all around the loft. Smells great out there


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes it sure does smell great with the min. The rosemary is good also.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

My bad LOL I meant mint.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

So live mint works too? I dont have chocolate mint but I have some regular stuff that should work.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Would lavender,tarragon,or catnip work?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Catnip is gonna bring the kittys


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Can they eat any of these herbs?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

tjc1 said:


> Catnip is gonna bring the kittys


And squirrels! they love catnip.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> And squirrels! they love catnip.


You're kidding?!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

eddiebrown said:


> Would lavender,tarragon,or catnip work?


You have to be careful what you plant....some of them will attract rodents, others (mints) will repel.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

If your planting mint I suggest you plant them in the pot (one without a drainage hole) or in a double layer plastic bag. In mid summer and early fall I dig a-bit around my mint plants and cut the shoots trying to spread the plants. Its a-lot easier than it seems.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That's a great tip.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It is so nice to be able to get ideas to help improve our birds lives.I want the best for my doves.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

I know how you feel.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

When I lived in Uzbekistan we used cannabis in the nests and laid out on the floor, Its to expensive here Oregon, and probably illegal. It worked very, very good!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I think it would be illegal here too. LOL.


----------

